# Who has actually been to Dubai?



## kickass923 (Feb 16, 2006)

wanch
movies can be very deciving
dont always base ur thoughts on them
but it is true in that it is laid back

and also it is nothing like dallas or houston
some of the suburban componds are but the city as a whole is unlike any other in the world


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

WANCH said:


> From what I heard there is still a sizable no. of white collared Filipinos, Indians or Pakistanis in Dubai.


Perhaps there are. However it seemed to me like a lot of the construction workers and taxi drivers were Indian or Pakistani and the cleaning maids were Filipinas. Apparently there are some high caste Indians in managerial roles. Nonethless, friends of mine who have lived in Dubai, say that there is a lot of racism and that Indians, Pakistanis, and Filipinos often get treated poorly by Arab bosses.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Indians, Pakistanis and Philipinos workers are treated poorly by their respective Indians, Pakistanis and Philipinos bosses too. 

You're wrong if you think that Asians are just blue collar workers, when in reality there are more Asian business owners in Dubai then Arabs, which is logical since local Arabs are just 15% of the population.

As for me, I'm living here since late 1999 and I don't have a Arab boss, nor I work for one.


----------



## Renkinjutsushi (Dec 4, 2004)

Not yet, I will someday.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

i visited the city regularly from 2002 onwards and since 2005 i'm a proud resident 

it will always be a fav place of return for me

additionally it is truely a great feeling to see a city improving and growing every day
so many things have changed since i first came here in early 2002, in fact everything has changed except dubai's roots.

being part of dubai's growth is a pleasant thing because so much is happening here and the city continuously adds projects for the well-being of its residents and tourists

don't expect dubai to be a completely mature tourist and business destination

it's too young to be as successful and versatile as the world's most vibrant cities, but it certainly is on a good and fast way to achieve its goal to become one of the most important business and travel destinations worldwide with a completely different city planning and layout as elsewhere on this planet


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

I went there in 2000 to visit family and then again in 2003 when stopping over before going to Somalia. 

When I went there, I was like "everything is under construction here" and then I noticed that there were many buildings there that wasn't there when I went the second time.


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

lived there from 1985-2000

althought I love what Dubai is becoming, i REALLY miss what it used to be when it was quiet and laid back.

its the small grocery shops, the illegal fireworks and bb guns, the 4WD in sandy areas, crazy ass locals, the FOOD! from expensive restaurants to cheap street ones, shawarma, sheesha cafes, fishing trips, playing pranks on the watchman, pranking calling all of dubai before dubai got caller ID technology (THOSE WERE THE DAYS) - haha since in Dubai everything can be delivered to your house for free, we used to people home delivery of all sorts of things KFC, groceries, pest control etc. these things are what make dubai.

the old quiet beaches, playing cricket on the street, playing soccer with baluchi kids from satwa, my british private school and the funny ass english kids. the indian sports club! - that place was crazy - u found the funniest people there hahaha! all the house parties throughout the city on NYE. chillin in deira. eating food with construction workers, makin fun of english kids ! field trips to hatta, road trips to fujairah. playin golf and night time golf with my friends at nad al sheba, beingin on the junior national golf squad and being treated like a king, street racing (irresponsible, yes i know), getting chased by guard dogs. havin BB gun fights in abandoned houses in jumeirah. renting out 5* hotel ballrooms at age 15 and having for-profit parties with all sorts of alcohol and wait staff generating 10,000dh profit! having such parties busted by the CID! lighting mattresses on fire on SZR and running away leaving a huge flaming plume of smoke like a kuwaiti oil fire.
renting pirated videos before the movies were released in the US! AL-NASR LEISURELAND FRUIT GARDEN HAHAHA! crazy afghan taxi drivers tryin to convert u to islam! crazy taxi drivers tryin to touch u where they shouldnt! filipino fast food workers! RICKY the gay filipino barber in the alley next to the al diyafah street hardees. gang "fights" between wannabe gangstas

one funny story, I was watching the midnight showing of "The Mummy" in Lamcy Cinema. it was FULL of locals all in khandoora. it was like a gathering of ghosts. anyway theres one part in the movie when Rachel Weisz was in a library alone, and she heard a suspicious noise. she thought it was the library worker so she yells out "Mohammed?" and all the locals in the cinema go "YEAH?" thats some funny shit which happens only in dubai.

so many good times


nowadays, theres just too many tourists and the new population of Dubai really has no grasp as to what makes Dubai special. they come expecting everything to be like how it is in their own countries... complainin about the bad driving - haha the bad driving is part of what dubai is!


----------



## Dr. Dubai (Mar 22, 2004)

I was in Dubai a few weeks ago. I'm planning a new trip for october this year.

I'm also considering to work 2 years in Dubai in 2007, 2008 and 2009.


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

I live in dubai and am an expat but call it home


----------



## Dr. Dubai (Mar 22, 2004)

SA BOY said:


> I live in dubai and am an expat but call it home


You're an Aussie? What kinda work are you actually doing?


----------



## jai_gandhi (Dec 18, 2005)

Dubai is without a doubte most fascinating city on earth,I want to go there ASAP.


----------



## jai_gandhi (Dec 18, 2005)

AltinD said:


> Indians, Pakistanis and Philipinos workers are treated poorly by their respective Indians, Pakistanis and Philipinos bosses too.
> 
> You're wrong if you think that Asians are just blue collar workers, when in reality there are more Asian business owners in Dubai then Arabs, which is logical since local Arabs are just 15% of the population.
> 
> As for me, I'm living here since late 1999 and I don't have a Arab boss, nor I work for one.


What the hell, I never knew that I am shocked man that only 15% of dubai's population is arab. so which other ethenic group live there which make MOST of dubai's population. :eek2:


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

15% of the population is Emirati
there are other Arabs living there tho

indians are the most represented nationality in dubai
lot of keralites and tamils + a shit load of various north indians


----------



## jai_gandhi (Dec 18, 2005)

^^mind your language :sleepy:


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

^^ or somebody gonna get a hurt real bad


----------



## robertee (Jul 28, 2004)

luv2bebrown said:


> ^^ or somebody gonna get a hurt real bad


 :hahaha: ......Russell Peters...


----------



## HoustonTexas (Nov 30, 2004)

Been 2 times... going again this summer.


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

^ for some reason i thought u lived there


----------



## Captain Chaos (Feb 8, 2006)

luv2bebrown said:


> its the small grocery shops, the illegal fireworks and bb guns, the 4WD in sandy areas, crazy ass locals, the FOOD! from expensive restaurants to cheap street ones, shawarma, sheesha cafes, fishing trips, playing pranks on the watchman, pranking calling all of dubai before dubai got caller ID technology (THOSE WERE THE DAYS) - haha since in Dubai everything can be delivered to your house for free, we used to people home delivery of all sorts of things KFC, groceries, pest control etc. these things are what make dubai. renting out 5* hotel ballrooms at age 15 and having for-profit parties with all sorts of alcohol and wait staff generating 10,000dh profit! having such parties busted by the CID! lighting mattresses on fire on SZR and running away leaving a huge flaming plume of smoke like a kuwaiti oil fire.


Hey mate, your real name isn't *Raj*, is it? Reading what you got up to, you sound just like a guy I used to know by that name.



luv2bebrown said:


> one funny story, I was watching the midnight showing of "The Mummy" in Lamcy Cinema. it was FULL of locals all in khandoora. it was like a gathering of ghosts. anyway theres one part in the movie when Rachel Weisz was in a library alone, and she heard a suspicious noise. she thought it was the library worker so she yells out "Mohammed?" and all the locals in the cinema go "YEAH?" thats some funny shit which happens only in dubai.


Now that IS funny!  I can just imagine it. You're right-only in Dubai. 

I remember watching a movie at the Hyatt Galleria when laser pointers became all the rage. Throughout the film, locals (that includes adults, as well as kids) kept shining red dots all over the actresses (clothed) chests. We had a bunch of locals sitting right behind us doing it, they must have been about 20 years old, giggling like schoolkids. Pathetic!


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

Captain Chaos said:


> Hey mate, your real name isn't *Raj*, is it? Reading what you got up to, you sound just like a guy I used to know by that name.
> 
> 
> Now that IS funny!  I can just imagine it. You're right-only in Dubai.
> ...


hahaha thats funny man! nah im not Raj. but im curious to know what Raj's last name was. Dubai is big but can be surprisingly small at times.

watching movies in the Cinema with locals is fun. ive got another story.
i cant remember what movie it was, but was watchin another night show with lots of locals in the cinema again. a bunch walk in and split up on either side of an aisle. during the movie, some slutty woman appears on screen, and one local on the edge of theatre shouts out to his friend on the other side of the aisle "SAEED!... UMAK!! (umak = your mother, in case you didnt know)" and everybody in theatre, the Men, the kids, the women etc just burst out laughin.


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

never been there before.


----------



## Captain Chaos (Feb 8, 2006)

luv2bebrown said:


> hahaha thats funny man! nah im not Raj. but im curious to know what Raj's last name was. Dubai is big but can be surprisingly small at times.
> 
> watching movies in the Cinema with locals is fun. ive got another story.
> i cant remember what movie it was, but was watchin another night show with lots of locals in the cinema again. a bunch walk in and split up on either side of an aisle. during the movie, some slutty woman appears on screen, and one local on the edge of theatre shouts out to his friend on the other side of the aisle "SAEED!... UMAK!! (umak = your mother, in case you didnt know)" and everybody in theatre, the Men, the kids, the women etc just burst out laughin.


Nice story! Made me fall about again. If you have any more, keep 'em coming. It's a laugh a minute.

You're right, Dubai is a small place and I'm curious to know what Raj's last name was too(!)... I've forgotten, this was a while back. He's of Indian descent (obviously!) but I'd say he's about 25 now. Real troublemaker but funny as heck - parents sent him off to NYC for schooling (his Dad worked there) as a last resort after he got kicked out of most schools in Dubai! Troubled kid, but if you got on with him he was a diamond. Kept you laughing all day long!


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

I've been there at once


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

HoustonTexas said:


> Been 2 times... going again this summer.


Don't forget your sunglasses and a tissue to wipe the dump after steping outside. :tongue2:


----------



## tiagorocha (Nov 19, 2005)

Hi, i've been in dubai, June 2005, for 6 days, it is a nice place, but i don't believe in it. Nice building, but all the work is made by immigrants.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

so? if they are 90% of the city of course most of it will be done by them :dunno:


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Not my kind of city, but I wouldn't mind to visit sometime. I enjoyed nearby Sharjah, and if Dubai is similar in places - then I would probably like it.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Only a stop-over on the way to Kuala Lumpur 12 years ago. I was surprised when I went out of the airplane at night how high the humidity and termperature was - guessed it has a desert clime, but it was very tropical!


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

staff said:


> Not my kind of city, but I wouldn't mind to visit sometime. I enjoyed nearby Sharjah, and if Dubai is similar in places - then I would probably like it.


 :runaway: 

you won't like it.. sharjah is...


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Haven't been there yet... I had planned a trip this summer, but stuff happened and tickets was changed :sleepy:

Lately shops in the UAE have started to sell Danish stuff again, so unless anything blows up again, there's a chance I'll go next year, but I might wait until the Burj Dubai is finished - that alone would be worth the trip for me! :drool:


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

^ Islamic scholars urged not to boycott Arla products only

anyway no one would blow u even if the boycott is still on ...


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

smussuw said:


> ^ Islamic scholars urged not to boycott Arla products only


 Not to start any debate about it, but B&O is also doing great, just as Jack n' Jones, Mearsk Sealand, FL Smidt some funiture stores and what not...

Anyway, back to the issue..


----------



## Saab (Mar 24, 2006)

don't tell them you're from Denmark, they might blow you up.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

^ troll


----------



## Towers (Jan 3, 2006)

Saab said:


> don't tell them you're from Denmark, they might blow you up.


did your shit come out in your pants???


----------



## Saab (Mar 24, 2006)

smussuw said:


> ^ troll


yeah well at least I don't go blowing up embassies and boycotting countries because of a cartoon.

grow up.

I ENCOURAGE EVERYONE TO SUPPORT DENMARK!!!!


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

^ ur still a troll


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

Saab said:


> yeah well at least I don't go blowing up embassies and boycotting countries because of a cartoon.
> 
> grow up.
> 
> I ENCOURAGE EVERYONE TO SUPPORT DENMARK!!!!


troll


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Saab said:


> yeah well at least I don't go blowing up embassies and boycotting countries because of a cartoon.


 To be fair, although I do appreciate the support, the people in the UAE has done no damage on any Danish property, and has been among the most adult about the situation. There has however been some small acts of violence towards arabian people working for Arla, bringing out products, in the beginning, but nothing major.

Anyway this is all old news, and has very little to do with the thread, so let's forgive and forget... :cheers: 


I for one are looking forward for my visit, and is a bit curius about where the best hotel location is ( or will be )... from what I've heard from friends who spend some R&R there, a beachfront hotel is almost a must, and cabs will bring you fast to the downtown areas and nightclubs..


----------



## Saab (Mar 24, 2006)

luv2bebrown said:


> troll


why don't you consult someone who gives a damn.

Mr Denmark, I wasn't singling out the UAE, I was talking more about the violent few of the islamic population, such as this 'smussuw' character; who went ape shit over a freaking cartoon and felt it was necessary to destroy Denmark embassies and boycott the country, all over 1 cartoon.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

^ because that has nothing to do with this thread 



Mr_Denmark said:


> There has however been some small acts of violence towards arabian people working for Arla, bringing out products, in the beginning, but nothing major.


r u sure that happened in the UAE? I dont think so !

if yes provide a source plz, I really want to know how did that happen.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

smussuw said:


> r u sure that happened in the UAE? I dont think so !


 Yes I'm sure, but as I said nothing major... from some stone trowing and denial of delivering products to some pushing and slapping..

Exactly wich took place in Dubai I have no idea, as it's just some minor stuff mentioned in the news and a documentory about Arla in the UAE 

As I said the UAE has been among the most adult about this issue, so I see no further reason to discuss this here..


What I would like to know is about what people enjoyed the most, and maybe a Top10 "must see" list...


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

Dr. Dubai said:


> You're an Aussie? What kinda work are you actually doing?


develop properties. What elese do we do here?
seriously, its home, my chilren are born here, I am about to buy here and Im pasionatly proud to be part of this amazing experience and defend Dubai whenever its unjustly attacked.
This is not to say Dubai is perfect, far from it, we have major IR issues as well as polution and traffic issues.But what is refreshing is that the leadership does not ignore the issues like many western "democracies", they actually adress them, spend the time and money to make sure they dont happen again. However some need more work and the promotion of further basic rights is the next thing the government is addressing.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Mr_Denmark said:


> Yes I'm sure, but as I said nothing major... from some stone trowing and denial of delivering products to some pushing and slapping..
> 
> Exactly wich took place in Dubai I have no idea, as it's just some minor stuff mentioned in the news and a documentory about Arla in the UAE


I dont know, it doesnt sound right. I dont imagine that happening here, even if it was minor as u said.

I never read that in the newspaper (they wouldnt cover something like that)

Maybe kids throwing stones at those guys? even that doesnt sound right


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

smussuw said:


> I dont know, it doesnt sound right. I dont imagine that happening here, even if it was minor as u said.
> 
> I never read that in the newspaper (they wouldnt cover something like that)
> 
> Maybe kids throwing stones at those guys? even that doesnt sound right


 There was a tv documentory called: "Et døgn i Muhammed-krisen - set gennem fem forskellige danskere" ( "A day doing the Muhammed crissis - seen trough the eyes offive different Danes" )

It followed, among others, Jacob Mikkelsen ( in charge of Arla in the UAE, based and living in Dubai )
You saw how he visited the shops and warehouses and spoke to the workers, and was told by them what had happened to them and other workers doing the day and the conflict - wich areas the workers delivered to was not mentioned, but it was within the UAE.


I can't find a transcript for the program ( rare seen in Denmark ) but I might look a bit more into it later... but as mentioned it was nothing serius, compared to other places.. wich is why I'm still positive towards Dubai, and looking forward to visiting it


----------



## Ozcan (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't like sprawling cities and suburbs. I hope that Dubai isn't anything like certain North-American cities. (?)


----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

Never been there. But from what I've seen in the pictures and documentaries, it looks very nice. But i do not believe in the construction of these artificial islands. Dubai is already beautiful, they do not need to go for plastic surgery. Their beaches is one of the best in the Middle East. Well, if these artifiicial islands are good in the long term effect, then they should go on with it. Dubai as well as many other places in the Middle East gives the Arab world a good image, something for the west to think about.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

I think Dubai is very interesting but...
I won't visit a country that would kill me just because I love a man and not a woman!!!


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

although homosexuality is a crime in Dubai, I have not heard of any executions of homosexuals. im pretty sure homosexuals who are caught are jailed and then deported... but the country would face an international shitstorm if it were to execute them. 

even still, there is a thriving homosexual community in dubai


----------



## Sahil12345 (Apr 2, 2006)

I have never been to Dubai. However, soon Ill be going to India with my family so Ill probably stop over at Dubai (lol hopefully)


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

LuckyLuke said:


> I think Dubai is very interesting but...
> I won't visit a country that would kill me just because I love a man and not a woman!!!


I've seen more gays in and around Dubai then in and around Vienna, and I've lived in both places. Just don't make out in public and you'll be FINE!


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

^^^LOL


----------



## St. Anger (Apr 23, 2006)

ive been to the airport and i was outside in the city for a few hours, but seriously, i dont know how ppl can take the heat, when u step off the plane, you just end up walking into a baking wall of heat, which most people could never experience unless they'd been to a sauna. I dont think i could ever live in Dubai, but by the looks of all the development going on there, it would be a great place for a holiday.


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

St. Anger said:


> ive been to the airport and i was outside in the city for a few hours, but seriously, i dont know how ppl can take the heat, when u step off the plane, you just end up walking into a baking wall of heat, which most people could never experience unless they'd been to a sauna. I dont think i could ever live in Dubai, but by the looks of all the development going on there, it would be a great place for a holiday.


Only 15% of the people in Dubai are 'locals'. Families who have lived in Dubai all their live, they are used to heat. Remains the other 85%, I think more than 50% of those people are from areas where summer is pretty nice and the winter is very cold (like the Netherlands, UK, Denmark etc.). I think they live in their own country in summer and go to Dubai in winter. 

I suppose this right. If it is pure bullshit please correct me


----------

